# Rain Sensing Wipers



## lesmoss (Dec 8, 2003)

I had a chance to use my wipers for the first time yesterday. The auto sensing feature seemed to work OK at first, but after a few minutes they would lock-up on continuous wiping. To restore auto function I had to turn them off then back on.
Anyone had better experience?
Is there a way to turn this "feature" off? I would not have ordered it if I had a choice.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rain Sensing Wipers (lesmoss)*

You can control the sensitivity with the little wheel that is on the stalk.


----------



## lesmoss (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Rain Sensing Wipers (spockcat)*

I know that. What I am saying is that at whatever sensitivity I set it initially, it eventually ends up wiping full time (no pause between wipes) even if there is little or no rain.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rain Sensing Wipers (lesmoss)*

Maybe you are turning the sensitivity wheel the wrong way. I have found the opposite. Not enough wiping, so I increase the sensitivity.


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Rain Sensing Wipers (lesmoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lesmoss* »_
Is there a way to turn this "feature" off? I would not have ordered it if I had a choice.

I'd like that option as well. A plain old intermittent would be better for me. These things kick up to high, in a light rain at highway speeds. I have NEVER run wipers on high. You can turn the sensitivity all the way up, and force low speed, but then you don't have intermittent(which is the best choice when using RainX). 
They work well around town, but I'm not a fan.
One other behavior I thought was strange. Leave them on Auto, shut the truck off. The wipers move to the OFF position(they are up just an inch or so when in Intermittent/Auto mode). Start the truck back up, and they STAY off, even in a rain. Have to shut the switch off, then back to Auto to turn them on. Seems wrong to me.


----------



## lesmoss (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Rain Sensing Wipers (spockcat)*

OK, thats two of us who don't think they work right. Anybody like them? Any way to disable the feature and make them work like standard interval wipers as described in the manual?


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

Same here on my V6. It seems to just get into a steady pace after a short while of "sensing". Even when the rain levels go down, the wipers keep on wiping.


----------



## rinkerw (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (wzl)*

light rain...heavy rain....light snow...heavy snow....
I have yet to have mine go on automatically at all!!!!!
Turning to the larger marks will make it more sensitive (wipe more often), right?


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Rain Sensing Wipers (JoCaputo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoCaputo* »_
One other behavior I thought was strange. Leave them on Auto, shut the truck off. The wipers move to the OFF position(they are up just an inch or so when in Intermittent/Auto mode). Start the truck back up, and they STAY off, even in a rain. Have to shut the switch off, then back to Auto to turn them on. Seems wrong to me.

I think German cars in general operate this way. You have to turn the system on for them to work, and they do not reset themselves after you turn the car back on. This is also how it works in my Jetta and a BMW X5 I drove. I know that at Lexus, you never have to turn the system on - it's always functioning. Just a difference in approach. I see advantages and disadvantages to both.
The rain sensing wipers on my Jetta at least work really well. Maybe you just have to find that particular sensitivity level at which they work the best. Also be sure that your sensor is clean (at the base of your rear-view mirror).


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Rain Sensing Wipers (lesmoss)*

Hmm...
I thought I would hate them (I don't like automatic anything), but we love em.. work just right!


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

If this is a vote, I hate em too!
They suck.. Either too slow or too fast. Also confusing is that they are speed sensitive. I actually DO like to have them wipe the rain off even when Im standing at a red light. Would make it easier to see a pedestrian right before I run them over (to make sure I aim correctly, that is).
Im an auto/techno-freak in most cases, but manual/intermittent would have suited me just fine, thank you.
Uri


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

I don't fancy them either.. Does anyone know how to disable the auto sensing feature?


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

If you want the sensor disabled, then come visit my dealership. They managed to screw up the rain/light sensor so that the windshield wipers and headlights do not function properly, and YES you can control just about every function of the wipers now...like adjusment of speed and everything....they act like an old set of wipers.
One thing I hate though are the actual "wipers". Water seems to fly out the end of the wiper casting it along the passenger side, and I'm OCD so that bothers me.


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (cgmb16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgmb16* »_One thing I hate though are the actual "wipers". Water seems to fly out the end of the wiper casting it along the passenger side, and I'm OCD so that bothers me.

I have Aero wipers too, and this exact thing happens to me too... except it does it on the driver's side.
BTW the German in your profile is a bit... screwy














"I love have done my German Volkswagen!"


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

It was supposed to say "I love my German made Volkswagen". I guess this means that those free translation websites are screwy!!!


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (cgmb16)*

Wow, mine work great. I have not had one single problem with them yet. I guess I'm a minority here. I usually set it at it's highest point before it will start moving all the time one click back from full. I love this feature! Every car should have it.


----------



## benicetofatkids (May 7, 2009)

*help*

i know this is a old thread but my auto sencing windshield wipers arnt working at all. how do i get them to work? is there a fuse for them?


----------



## benicetofatkids (May 7, 2009)

*help*

i know this is a old thread but my auto sencing windshield wipers arnt working at all. how do i get them to work? is there a fuse for them?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: help (benicetofatkids)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benicetofatkids* »_i know this is a old thread but my auto sencing windshield wipers arnt working at all. how do i get them to work? is there a fuse for them?









Do you own a Touareg?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: help (spockcat)*

Wow, Trollhole. That brings back memories.


----------



## alaska_siberian (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (rinkerw)*

No, it measures INTERVAL not speed of wipe. And I agree, it sucks. Mine don't work as advertised.
siberian


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (alaska_siberian)*

I've said it before --- mine work great.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_I've said it before --- mine work great.

The one on my sold 2004 was perfect. (and it was almost the only electrical thing on that 2004 that was perfect...)
The 2006, it is a little more quirky. It works good for a few minutes, then it goes into hyper-swish mode for 15 seconds, then works good for a few minutes, going into hyper-swish mode for 15 seconds, then works good for a few minutes, going into hyper-swish mode for 15 seconds, then works good for a few minutes, going into hyper-swish mode for 15 seconds, then works good for a few minutes, going into hyper-swish mode for 15 seconds, then works good for a few minutes, going into hyper-swish mode for 15 seconds, then works good for a few minutes, ...
Rinse and repeat.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

For those with auto wipers that don't seem to be working correctly - take a look at the sensor array which you'll have to look from the outside of the windshield at the base of the rearview mirror. The array should have two distinct sensors one to the left one to the right. If it looks like just one sensor cluster you likely have the older array. I also had the old array on my 2007 V10 but once it was replaced with the newer dual cluster it performed as advertised. There was even a TSB for this but they were model year specific as if VW didn't want to pay to upgrade every Touareg to such. Bottom line, if you get your local parts dept. to pull the latest revision on the sensor array you'll likely solve your problem. Now will VW pay under warranty, perhaps, perhaps not but worth a shot if you have a good dealer.


----------



## Belligerant (Jan 10, 2008)

Mine work great. I love them. Love that they don't wipe constantly when I stop at a light. That used to drive me nuts. I would turn the old ones off on my A4.


----------

